# switching from 3 to 2 meals



## VSellar (Jul 31, 2007)

My pup is just under 4 months old and has been on 3 meals a day since I got her. I am finding it hard to give her the lunch food recently as she is either too sleepy or too hot to eat and will end up either skipping the meal (as I remove it after a while) or eating too late like yesterday - DH did not remove the food from her crate and she ate at 3.30pm!

Anyway, I would love some advice. She is supposed to be on 3.75 cups of the kibble I feed her but I don't think she will be able to eat that much in just 2 sittings... should I reduce the amount slowly over the lunch and increase the breakfast and dinner? Should I persevere with 3 similar meals for longer? Should I go straight to 2 meals...


----------

